# OSGi Splash ohne product



## xerberuz (11. Aug 2010)

Ist es möglich einen splash screen für eine OSGi Andwendung zu definieren ohne eine Eclipse Produkt konfiguration anzulegen? Es sollte auch ohne einen Launcher laufen, da die Applikation über ein Skript gestartet wird, das direkt einen java Aufruf ausführt.


----------



## eQual (11. Aug 2010)

Bin mir nicht sicher aber soweit ich weiss kannst du beim Aufruf deiner RCP Applikation den Parameter -splash angeben.


----------



## Wildcard (12. Aug 2010)

Du meinst OSGi im allgemeinen, also komplett ohne Eclipse?
Der Splashhandler ist Teil von Eclipse und hat mit OSGi nichts zu tun, geht also nicht ohne ein Eclipse Product. OSGi Frameworks laufen üblicherweise sowieso headless, also komplett ohne UI. Du kannst aber zB die Java 6 Splash Funktionalität verwenden oder was ganz eigenes bauen.


----------

